# How to remove plastic water tank for cleaning?



## thusband (Nov 19, 2015)

I've had my Bianca for several months now and noticed some very small specs in the water tank. Probably coffee grounds. How do I remove the tank for cleaning? I see the handles but do I need to siphon the water out beforehand? Is there a valve that closes so I can just pull up leaving some water in? I've looked at several videos but they're about moving the position and the water and tank is already removed.

Thanks


----------



## DavecUK (Aug 6, 2013)

Just pull it up, the valve at the bottom will close automatically.


----------



## thusband (Nov 19, 2015)

Great, thanks. I thought it might but didn't want to test it.


----------



## DavecUK (Aug 6, 2013)

thusband said:


> Great, thanks. I thought it might but didn't want to test it.


 Just be gentle careful and pull it up evenly...a smear of lubricant on the O ring now and again doesn't hurt.


----------



## thusband (Nov 19, 2015)

I'll do that. Good idea.


----------



## ajohn (Sep 23, 2017)

premend01 said:


> Water can also be sucked up using a vacuum.


 🤣 Don't use the Dyson.


----------

